
The Case Against Civilization: Did our hunter-gatherer ancestors have it better? - pavel_lishin
https://www.newyorker.com/magazine/2017/09/18/the-case-against-civilization
======
pavel_lishin
I really wish that website titles actually reflected article titles.

